# Rhinestone gross weight coversion for Lead Free



## ajrolly (Oct 7, 2010)

My 1000 gross weight for crystal ss6 is usually about 600 grams. I am now buying lead free and the weight is coming in at about 14% less. Can anyone tell me if this is normal?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't know for sure, but I would think so. Lead weighs more so it makes sense that lead-free would weigh less.


----------



## ajrolly (Oct 7, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> I don't know for sure, but I would think so. Lead weighs more so it makes sense that lead-free would weigh less.


That makes sense to me but now I'm being told by my supplier that lead free weighs more. I have asked them for a full break down so I will let you know what I come up with.


----------

